#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  Ву Бонг. Неожиданно...

## Ersh

Ситдишь тут как пень, вдруг звонит Банзай - встречай на Арбате у нас отличная компания.
Ну от Банзая любых фокусов можно ожидать, но такого! Вера и... сам Ву Бонг!!! Говорили больше двух часов... Везет же этим зажратым москалям!

----------


## Ersh

Мастер, Вера и Банзай

----------


## Ersh

Ву Бонг

----------


## Ersh

.

----------


## Ersh

.

----------


## Ersh

.

----------

